# Best food for olde english bulldogge



## larry1984 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 15 week old OEB and was curious what is the best dog food to feed him. I am currently feeding him Nutro Max puppy but have noticed some bloating, curious if this is a problem for anyone else


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't feed Nutro. Taste Of The Wild and Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul are much better quality foods for a good price.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I would just say no to Nutro. If price is an issue then I would feed Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Large Breed Puppy Formula. I think it's the best food for the price.

www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/puppies/dry_food/large_breed_puppy_formula/


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

larry1984 said:


> I have a 15 week old OEB and was curious what is the best dog food to feed him. I am currently feeding him Nutro Max puppy but have noticed some bloating, curious if this is a problem for anyone else


OEB's are prone to bloat being so deep chested. It is best to feed more meals and less quantity. We use stainless steel dishes that are rounded inside and elevate the dishes according to height. One of our OEBs is a serious dish diver and inhales her food so we soak the food before she eats. And we have them take a nap/rest after they eat.

I forgot to add, as far as the food goes, we feed Innova Evo to our adults. They do have Innova Evo large breed puppy.


----------

